# Trying to find a webcomic



## cocla (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been trying to find a webcomic I used to read, but have forgotten the name and am having no luck.  Ive tried various searches/comic sites, wiki fur, and looked around this forum but no luck.  Anyone know what comic this summary fits?

Set in an alternate universe where there are humans as well as furries, magic, and demons.  A unicorn cop, and his dragon (or reptile looking, no wings) partner are part of a magic crimes task force.  Aparently unicorns have an ability that helps catch demons, and therefore demons fear unicorns.  After a robery at a gun shop, in which a female demon escapes, the unicorn and his partner start a search for the demon.  The demon however has possessed the unicorns vixen girlfriend/fiance, and after finding her they (demon, vixen, unicorn) are transported to the demon world.

Thats where I stopped reading.  I remember the name had something to do with the magic task force name.

Thanks


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, what?


----------



## cocla (Feb 3, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## veeno (Feb 3, 2012)

What?

This  is so wierd it makes no since.


----------

